# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Πρόταση για νέο κόμβο...

## Zakk

Ένας πρώην συμαθητής μου από το σχολείο έχει το ιδιόκτητό του σπίτι στη μεραρχία πίσω (από την άλλη πλευρά του νοσοκομείου, όχι από την πυροσβεστική) και το καλό είναι ότι είναι χτισμένο πάνω σε λόφο που βλέπει αρκετό κομμάτι της πόλης(κυρίως αυτής που δεν πολυβλέπει ο αγιοθόδωρας)
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει περίπου και σε ένα σπίτι ένος φίλου πίσω από τη βίλα του τουρκοβασίλη πάνω σε κάτι κορφολόφους  ::   ::  .
Θα έλεγα λοιπον ότι θα ήταν πολύ καλό αν δουμε ότι μας συμφέρει και μας εξυπηρετεί και με προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα κανένα με την παραχώρηση της στέγης του (δεν έχει) να στήναμε έναν κόμβο εκεί.
Ο σκοπός είναι όσοι βλέπουν αυτόν να μην χτυπάνε όλοι στο βουνό του θοδωρή.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου πεί να πάμε μια μέρα με το αμάξι (το μικρό κόκκινο σίφουνα του uop) και με τα κυάλια και τα μηχανήματα να κάνουμε δοκιμές.
Αναμένω...
Υ.Γ.Έχετε υπόψη σας παρόμοιους τόπους για δημιουργία κόμβων???  ::

----------


## fotos

Γειά,

ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία. Οι ταλαντούχοι ανιχνευτές μας, θα φροντίστουν να εκμεταλευτούν την πληροφορία αυτή και ελπίζω να συντονιστείτε ώστε να δούνε από κοντά το μέρος. Το σημαντικό είναι αυτό το μέρος να βλέπει και ένα αλλό πιθανό σημείο ώστε να μπορεί να συνδέσει δύο περιοχές. Για παράδειγμα:

Μεραρχία <----> Αγ. Βασίλης <-----> Αγ. Θόδωρας <----> κτλ.
(βαριέμαι να ζωγραφίζω ascii τώρα)

Άλλη χρήσιμη πληροφορία είναι εάν το ιδίοκτητο σπίτι του φίλου σου έχει ταράτσα ή κεραμοσκεπή... Ελπίζω ο φίλος σου να μην ευελπιστεί να κερδίσει κάτι από αυτή την ιστορία. Πχ. τσάμπα internet από το UoP κτλ. Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο έχει αποκλειστεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

Τα λέμε,
-fot

----------


## Zakk

Επίσης άλλη καλύτερη πρόταση είναι να στηθεί κόμβος στον Άγιο Δημητράκο(δίπλα απ το βουνό που έχει τις κεραίες των κινητών).
Εκεί πιστεύω μπορούμε να πάρουμε ρεύμα και "άδεια",μια και η εκκλησία δεν είναι και ποτέ ανοιχτή!
Στις κεραίες προφανώς δε μπορούμε να στήσουμε...
Η ναι???
Και εκεί έχει ένα σπιτάκι πιο πίσω που μπορεί να μας δώσει ρεύμα...
Σημειωθέν ότι ο Αγιο Δημητράκος και οι κεραίες είναι το ίδιο βουνό αλλά είναι σε διαφορετικές "κορυφές"(είδες για να είσαι από την τρίπολη πώς τα ξέρεις!!!)
Στον Άγιο Θόδωρα δε μπορούμε να βάλλουμε δεύτερη???
Για να ακούσω απαντήσεις από χρεπιώτες οπλαρχηγούς, ανεπανάλληπτους ράπερ και λοιπούς "καμμένους" επίτου θέματος...!!!

Υ.Γ.Τι θα γίνει με εκείνη την κεραία ρε fot???
Μου είπες θα την φτιάξεις και εκτέθηκα στα ξαδέρφια μου στην Αυστραλία..
Θέλουν να μπούν και αυτοί στο wireless!!!
Ακόμα να φτιάξεις μια κεραιούλα 1000db!!!!

Υ.Γ.extra(μόνο για όσους ξέρουν τον "wireless"):
"Ακόμα με το wireless ασχολείστε εσείς???Εγώ μόνο με satellite,
την original πηγή του κακού!!!!

----------


## warchief

Πραγματικά η ιδέα να τοποθετηθεί κόμβος κοντά στις κεραίες κινητής, είναι πολύ καλή, το θέμα είναι οτι δεν ξέρουμε κάποιον ώστε να μπορέσει να μάς δώσει ρεύμα.Έτσι Zakk αν έχεις γνωστό τον παπά την παπαδία, τον καντιλαναύτη, του το λές και αν έχουμε το OK όλα καλά. Το λέω αυτό σε σένα έναν 3city γιατί εγώ ουδεμία σχέση έχω με τον παπά της εν-λόγω εκκλησίτσας....
Τώρα πέρα απο την πλάκα στην περίοχη εκεί με της κεραίες της κινητής παίζουν (πιο χαμηλά βέβαια) και κάτι "βι(γ)λό"-σπιτα, αν υπάρχει κανένας γνωστος που να μένει εκέι θα μας βόλευε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ. Οπότε Τριπολιτσιώτες ξεσκονίστε τις γνωριμίες σας...

Απάντηση στο ΥΓ1, την κατασκευή της κεραίας αυτής ο fot την έχει αναθέσει σε μένα, btw κοντεύω να την τελειώσω, τώρα κάνω τα τελικά πειράματα έχοντας προσαρμόσει την κεραία στον φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων μου, άσε 1200Watt είναι αυτά, βάλε και 1000dbi ενίσχυση της κεραίας, όχι Αυστραλία στην Ανδρομέδα θα φτάσει το σήμα.....

Απάντηση πρόκληση στο ΥΓ2,

xrepa goes DSL and soon enough xrepa is going Sat (TV&Internet)

----------------------->xrepa.hopto.org<--------------------------------

----------


## Zakk

Xrepa must go sat,για να βλέπω και εγώ τζάπα καναλάκια δικτυακά!!!!!
Όσο για το Sat int θα έλεγα πώς είναι η κατάλληλη αφορμή να δημιουργήσετε τον ανταγωνιστικό μας σύλλογο Σ.ΚΑ.Φ.(Σύλλογος Καμμένων Φοιτητών)!!!
Και προεδρεύων,
φυσικά ο Ηρακλής, με αντιπρόεδρους τον Μάριο και τον Wireless!!!
Go skaf go!!!!!

----------


## Jheremias

> Πραγματικά η ιδέα να τοποθετηθεί κόμβος κοντά στις κεραίες κινητής, είναι πολύ καλή, το θέμα είναι οτι δεν ξέρουμε κάποιον ώστε να μπορέσει να μάς δώσει ρεύμα.Έτσι Zakk αν έχεις γνωστό τον παπά την παπαδία, τον καντιλαναύτη, του το λές και αν έχουμε το OK όλα καλά. Το λέω αυτό σε σένα έναν 3city γιατί εγώ ουδεμία σχέση έχω με τον παπά της εν-λόγω εκκλησίτσας....
> Τώρα πέρα απο την πλάκα στην περίοχη εκεί με της κεραίες της κινητής παίζουν (πιο χαμηλά βέβαια) και κάτι "βι(γ)λό"-σπιτα, αν υπάρχει κανένας γνωστος που να μένει εκέι θα μας βόλευε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ. Οπότε Τριπολιτσιώτες ξεσκονίστε τις γνωριμίες σας...
> 
> ----------------------->xrepa.hopto.org<--------------------------------


Ήταν κάτι που το πρότεινα από την αρχή.Θα σας πρότεινα (σαν βέρος Τριπολιτσιώτης) να πάτε σαν ερευνητική ομάδα - ακαδημαικοί πολίτες στο γραφείο του Δημάρχου και να ζητήσετε τη γνώμη - συμπαράσταση του. Τώρα που είναι και κυβέρνηση, έχετε πολλές ελπίδες. Επίσης, πείτε του οτι θα κάνετε αναφορά στην "Αιχμή" και στα "Αρκαδικά Νέα". Αυτό θα είναι κάτι που θα του αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Έρχομαι και εγώ αν με θέλετε και είμαι εδώ (θα είμαι εδώ μέχρι την Κυριακή της Διακαινισίμου - μετά με περιμένουν οι "Ιοντίζουσες Ακτινοβολίες και η εφαρμογή τους στην Ιατρική" και άλλα πολλά  ::  , και δεν ξέρω πότε θα κατηφορίσω πάλι). Με τους παπάδες δεν βρίσκετε άκρη, αλλά με το δήμαρχο και therefore με άλλους φορείς βλ. ΟΤΕ θα πάτε μια χαρά.

Good Luck!

----------


## Zakk

Συμφωνώ με τον σύντροφο και θα έλεγα να πάμε στον Δημοσθένη το φίλο μου και μετά καπάκι στις εφημερίδες για έναν αρθράκι(έτσι για να ψωνιστεί ο Δημοσθένης!!!)...
Μπορεί και να βοηθήσει...
Ειδικά εάν ακούσει Αρκαδικά Νέα,Οδός Αρκαδίας και τα ρέστα...!!!
Μπορώ να βοηθήσω, έχω γνωριμίες...
Θα δω εάν πετύχω και τον Παπά στον Άγιο Απέναντι απ τις κεραίες της κινητής...
Ενημερώνω και αναμένω για το δήμαρχο....

----------


## Zakk

> Στον Άγιο Θόδωρα δε μπορούμε να βάλλουμε δεύτερη omni???


Γιατί τον παπά του Αγίου Απέναντι απ τις κεραίες της κινητής δεν τον βρίσκω....
Θα του αφήσω σημείωμα του τραγόπαπα....!!!!!
Υ.Γ.Πόσους max Μπορεί να σηκώσει αξιοπρεπώς ο Θοδωρής???(Έτσι θα την λέμε την κεραία!!!)

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ο Θoδωρής θα σηκώσει μόνο ΒΒ links  ::  

Επίσης, εγώ έχω γνωστό στην τηλεόραση (ART) και μπορούμε και εκεί να κάνουμε κάποια εκπομπή  ::

----------


## MoHε-L

Λοιπόν Έχουμε και ΛΕΜΕ
1.Η ιδέα για τις κεραίες στον Άγιο Δημητράκο δεν είναι καλή γιατί απέχει 2 χιλιόμετρα περισσότερο από τον Άγιο Θοδωρα .
Οπότε σίγουρα θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα διάφορα Link .
2.Zakk μην προτρέχεις με τους παπάδες γιατί ήδη έχουμε μεριμνήσει για την ενημέρωση τους .
Όσο για τον δήμαρχο έχει ενημερωθεί και έχει πει κάποιες ιδέες .

----------

